# White ceremonial belt?



## DannyITR (1 Feb 2008)

When do soldiers get the wear the white ceremonial belts and white gloves, US Marine style? Is it only during funerals and other such events? Who decides what event is worthy of this? In my opinion they should be part of the dress uniform.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Feb 2008)

DEU 1 (with medals, white belt, gloves, sling, scabbard) is worn for formal parades when weapons and swords are carried.


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Feb 2008)

DannyITR said:
			
		

> In my opinion they should be part of the dress uniform.



Well, everyone is entitled to an opinion, even if it's an uninformed one such as yours.

The Marine Dress Blues, which is the one with the white belt and gloves, are considered formal wear, and not very often worn. The Blue-whites are only for Ceremonial Dress.

If you want to be dressed like a Marine, go join the USMC.

As far as the belt and gloves, we wear them when they're needed. And believe you me, the first time you have to wear those mickey mouse gloves in -25 weather, you won't want it to be part of the uniform.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Feb 2008)

Danny,

Having read some of your other posts, seeing as you are joining as an officer (and I know very little about the engineer branch) you probably won't wear the white belt past BMOQ, after that its sword belts and for the most part they go under tunices according to branch/regiment standing orders


----------



## Loachman (4 Feb 2008)

There is nothing "US Marine style" about it. It derives from our British military heritage. White is not universal in the CF, however.

The simple answer is "when ordered". Appropriate occasions would be formal parades (changes of command, exercising the freedom of a city etcetera), and, yes, certain active participants in funerals.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Danny,
> 
> Having read some of your other posts, seeing as you are joining as an officer (and I know very little about the engineer branch) you probably won't wear the white belt past BMOQ, after that its *sword belts and for the most part they go under tunices according to branch/regiment standing orders*



Umm.... NO, they go over the tunices


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Umm.... NO, they go over the tunices



Not always. Depends on the dress and Regimental customs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not always. Depends on the dress and Regimental customs.



Guess you learn something new everyday  8)


----------

